# Scuba diving in Lisbon area



## Helen Ellis

Hi all, can anyone recommed a dive centre near Lisbon. somewhere reachable on public transport would be good. I was thinking Cascais, but any suggestions, intros etc welcome. I'm in Lisbon 20 to 27 Sept. Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf

Helen Ellis said:


> Hi all, can anyone recommed a dive centre near Lisbon. somewhere reachable on public transport would be good. I was thinking Cascais, but any suggestions, intros etc welcome. I'm in Lisbon 20 to 27 Sept. Thanks



Hi Helen

Try 

EXCLUSIVE DIVERS
Cascais, 2750 Cascais, Portugal
214 868 099


or 

Sesimbra Diving

Sesimbra is one of the best places to dive in Portugal all year round. 

or


TopSub - Diving School - Welcome


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Topsub dive*



siobhanwf said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> Try
> 
> EXCLUSIVE DIVERS
> Cascais, 2750 Cascais, Portugal
> 214 868 099
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Sesimbra Diving
> 
> Sesimbra is one of the best places to dive in Portugal all year round.
> 
> or
> 
> 
> TopSub - Diving School - Welcome


Thanks for this, I've decided to go with Topsub, I sent them an email, and got a reply later in the same day, very efficient. 
Exclusive diver no longer operate out of Cascais, I got a quick reply, but they are only in the Algarve now. 
Helen


----------



## siobhanwf

Helen Ellis said:


> Thanks for this, I've decided to go with Topsub, I sent them an email, and got a reply later in the same day, very efficient.
> Exclusive diver no longer operate out of Cascais, I got a quick reply, but they are only in the Algarve now.
> Helen



Glad you got sorted ....looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------

